# Leveller/tamper device in UK



## rendez2k (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi all, saw this on a video recently and wondered if I could get anything in the UK that does the same job, or even two separate tools for the Sage? This seems like the ideal leveller and tamper?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Coffee-Distributor-Breville-Portafilter-Adjustable/dp/B07W6DSFD1


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

For what size portafilter/ which machine? I presume you mean 53mm rather than 58mm? There are tampers, distributors and levelers available for all sizes of portafilter from what I can see, don't know specifically for your sage, I have an Oracle (58mm) and have bought Motta as well as other tampers/distributors...


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

rendez2k said:


> Hi all, saw this on a video recently and wondered if I could get anything in the UK that does the same job, or even two separate tools for the Sage? This seems like the ideal leveller and tamper?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Coffee-Distributor-Breville-Portafilter-Adjustable/dp/B07W6DSFD1


 I was trying to get that for a while but it seemed it was only available on import from the US and was quite expensive as a result. I already had the Motta 53mm tamper so didn't want to pay so much just to experience a distribution tool. Ended up getting the 53mm distribution tool from Motta too.


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

I got one of those too, although I must admit I found it very hard to adjust to a low enough setting for my 58mm sage portafilter... I ended up with this instead:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07GNHS8G4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apip_KCQtCkwthRzhO

the scarlet - which I really like as it's much easier to adjust...

would be interested to hear what you think of your Motta!


----------



## rendez2k (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks all. It is the 53mm I think as I have the barista pro? Couldn't find tons of well rated tampers and levelers for it on Amazon and I thought this looked good as an all in one.


----------

